# 1996 Dodge ram 3500



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Wondering what you guys thought of this deal I just found. Came acrost a 1996 dodge ram 3500 4x4 Dually with a dump bed. It has the diesel with 69k miles, all brand new tires. Basic with no power anything. It has the 5 spd and a 9 ft hydraulic fisher plow. Body is really clean, the owner owns his own body shops and offered to paint it becuase I didnt like the white color that it is. He gave me a price of $10,000. You guys think this is a decent deal?
Evan


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i paid 10k for my 98 2500 gas with 70k, full power no plow. so yeah i think its a good price.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

I thought it was a good deal but talking with people they seem to have mixed reactions. I think tis a good deal and if I can get the money together I think I am going to get it. Hoping to go down and test drive it tommorow afternoon.
Evan


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

killed300ex;389218 said:


> I thought it was a good deal but talking with people they seem to have mixed reactions. I think tis a good deal and if I can get the money together I think I am going to get it. Hoping to go down and test drive it tommorow afternoon.
> Evan


i'd jump all over it if i was you, 69k on that engine is like a brand new engine,

also for comparisson my brother was just looking at a 97 2500 singe cab pick up with the diesel and 75k automatic, body was alittle rough, coulda used a good paint job, and alittle rust repair, and they wanted 13k for it.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Here are some pictures as I went down and looked at it this weekend. Didnt get to test drive it as the guy couldnt make it because he had to work. Seems like a fairly solid truck needs some tlc but nothing major. Does anyone know if its possible to run the hydraulic plow off the hydraulic pto pump for the dump bed? So that I can get rid of the fisher pump under the hood as it takes up so much room.
THanks Evan


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*looks nice*

looks like a good rig. if you want to find out if there are any codes on the truck, put the key in turn it on - off- on -off and then on. in the km read out area it will flash numbers ie
P0### write those down and you can check them online to see what they refer to. if it says done then there are no codes. Check if the front end is sloppy I am sure its not with that limited amount of kms... but you can always ask him if he has done any front end work. that is the only thing I have ever had with 2nd generation dodge ctd's lukeslink.com fixed my problems. good luck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a good deal. How's the dump bed? Make sure you check that over really well to make sure thta it is not mickey moused together.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

woops......


----------

